# cutting/buffing compound



## cazten (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know what compounds you can use on a carbon steel knife that will actually cut and polish it?

green rouge with chromium oxide seems to be the usual? But its always .5 micron or smaller it seems. To fine a grit if your only at about 1000 wetsand?


----------



## Adagimp (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm not sure what your intention is with what you are looking for. Do you want a compound that you can polish the body of the knife and sharpen the edge with, because that may be a tall order. There are a whole slew of compounds out there now for refining an edge after sharpening, and the same compounds can be used to polish up a bevel or body of a knife, but to sharpen an edge with just the compound seems like it would take forever. If you wanna polish up the bevel or body a micromesh kit of sandpaper will probably do the trick for you.


----------



## mainaman (Jan 27, 2012)

Black emery, then Green stainless, then White in that order will bring mirror to carbon.


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 30, 2012)

I might suggest taking it to 2500 grit with sandpaper first, that will make your polishing job a ton easier and faster


----------

